# The Heart Attack Burger



## Constance (Sep 24, 2008)

Check this out! Turn your sound up a little...

Heart Attack Grill Diet Center


----------



## pacanis (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, I think I saw them on the news a while back.
RNs were protesting that the waitesses wore nurse uniforms... the abreviated style of course. Just goes to show you that are country has become too politically correct because we're too lawsuit happy. errrr, IMO of course.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 24, 2008)

Why am I suddenly craving Waffle House......


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 24, 2008)

I wanted to dance....


----------



## Constance (Sep 24, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 25, 2008)

As Charley Pride sang - Burgers and fries and cherry pies, it was simple and good back then.


----------



## Constance (Sep 25, 2008)

And Jimmy Buffet sang about a Cheeseburger in Paradise!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 26, 2008)

I like mine with lettuce and tomato, Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes, big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer. Well good god almighty which way do I steer?


----------



## brookspecans (Oct 17, 2008)

*Thats hillarious*

Crazy man, who could eat that?


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 17, 2008)

Did anyone see on the news yesterday or the day before, the guy who ate the 15LB burger with all the fixings? He did it in 4 hours!
That' one of the "deadly sins"! It's got to be.


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 27, 2008)

those burgers looked so discusting. can't even imagine anyone trying to actually attempt to eat one.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2008)

my favourite diner in nyc has a heart attack burger. sadly, it's served by a hairy middle eastern guy. but for a tip, i'm sure he'd wear a skirt. the other "waitress" does, and her name is frank.  
anyway, it's a huge 16 oz. boiguh, topped with a ham steak, cheese, fried onions, a special mayo-like sauce, and a fried egg. 
with a diet coke.


hey, has anyone seen saph around?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 27, 2008)

Geeze - it's a marketing gimmick ... got you talking about it, didn't it?

Unfortunately ... it's got me thinking about Nurses back when they wore white uniforms instead of the frumpy scrubs they all wear these days ...


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Me me me*



brookspecans said:


> Crazy man, who could eat that?


 
I WOULD. I am 125 ponds of hollow legs!! I never met a cheeseburger I didnt like


----------

